# Any tile guys in Navarre



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a customer that needs a lil repair done on some tile. Give me a call 850-529-1335


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gameaholic lives just North of there and he does tile.


----------

